# JL AUDIO W7



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

what do ya'll think about them...just picked up 2


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

not a fan of them... they have an off sound, some people describe it as "wooshy"

I like the w6's and w3's alot more.....

depending on how much you paid you probably could have gotten alot better for the cash...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2009, 04:02 PM~13052162
> *not a fan of them... they have an off sound, some people describe it as "wooshy"
> 
> I like the w6's and w3's alot more.....
> ...



i didnt pay a penny for them...

my adjuster left someone in charge of my claim while she was out, and they fucked up....so to make up for it, she is having a 3rd party company send me all kinds of shit....2 subs, which i already got...now i'm waiting on a stereo and an amp.....

they already send me 1k, and are gonna send me another one too


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

well they are the shit then since they are free!!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13053303
> *well they are the shit then since they are free!!!
> *



hahaahah..
when they send me the stereo and amps, i'll post'em up so that you can tell me if its enough to push'em


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I have heard them we sold them at the shop here in idaho. One guy did his 300 with 4 10w7 off 1000/1's and it sounded hella clean but the car was also built for sq only. So depending on what you wanna go for. 
Here some pics


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you run 2 12W7's off 1 1000/1 amp?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

w7 need so much air space i find that if u want it to look cool u can do multiple in a car but if you want it to bump like they are supposed to you probably get away with 2 at most using all the trunk for the box


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah i have a huge ported box with mine i can only have them facing up or my trunk wont close, i had them running off a zapco 750.2 and the hit hard!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13056460
> *Can you run 2 12W7's off 1 1000/1 amp?
> *


they reccomend 1000/1 for each one the twelves. If you went 10's then you could get away with running two off one amp


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

pitbullx..
today they sent me a kenwood stereo KDC-MP342U, and a kenwood amp - KAC 9104D MAX POWER 1800W


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13053303
> *well they are the shit then since they are free!!!
> *


HATER, ALWAYS HATING ON EVERYTHING :uh:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

THERE MOUNTING SYSTEM IS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT THEY LOOK GOOD IN THE END.

I ALSO THINK THE W6 AND W3 SOUNDS BETTER.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 20 2009, 12:23 AM~13055950
> *I have heard them we sold them at the shop here in idaho. One guy did his 300 with 4 10w7 off 1000/1's and it sounded hella clean but the car was also built for sq only. So depending on what you wanna go for.
> Here some pics
> 
> ...


4 W7 10'S FOR SOUND QUALITY. :loco: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13061120
> *4 W7 10'S FOR SOUND QUALITY. :loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


in that goofy ass configuration to boot.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 20 2009, 01:34 PM~13061105
> *THERE MOUNTING SYSTEM IS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT THEY LOOK GOOD IN THE END.
> 
> I ALSO THINK THE W6 AND W3 SOUNDS BETTER.
> *


they came with a fucken hard ass piece of something around the speaker....do i take that off, if so, HOW ??


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

if anyone wants to sale 1 LMK im looking


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13061427
> *they came with a fucken hard ass piece of something around the speaker....do i take that off, if so, HOW ??
> *


FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY OR YOU'LL FUCK THEM UP.THERE IS A TRIM RING( MOUNTING RING THAT COMES WITH IT).


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 19 2009, 04:18 PM~13052317
> *i didnt pay a penny for them...
> 
> my adjuster left someone in charge of my claim while she was out, and they fucked up....so to make up for it, she is having a 3rd party company send me all kinds of shit....2 subs, which i already got...now i'm waiting on a stereo and an amp.....
> ...



Well that is the best, but I would sell them make a come up and by something better for the price.. I think they are (JL at that) are way over priced.. Like everyone has said they don't sound all that good either.

A potna of mine has two and ran it off the 1000.1 all JL.. I have all kicker l5 12's and 1000.1 and my shit smashis on his and it was about 1500 cheaper... I know I just used that senerio for apples to apples and not oranges to apples.. I told him he needed 2 1000.1 for it to sound better, but then my shit would be what 2500 hundred cheaper.. just sayin


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Feb 20 2009, 02:54 PM~13061674
> *Well that is the best, but I would sell them make a come up and by something better for the price..  I think they are (JL at that) are way over priced..  Like everyone has said they don't sound all that good either.
> 
> A potna of mine has two and ran it off the 1000.1 all JL.. I have all kicker l5 12's and 1000.1 and my shit smashis on his and it was about 1500 cheaper... I know I just used that senerio for apples to apples and not oranges to apples..  I told him he needed 2 1000.1 for it to sound better, but then my shit would be what 2500 hundred cheaper..  just sayin
> *


how much do you think i can slang'em for...
man, i dont know shit about stereo equipment, my homie use to hook me up but is long gone now....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG+Feb 20 2009, 02:13 PM~13060419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on who the prospective buyer.... most audio savy people will not pay alot for those subs.....what size are they


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 20 2009, 04:33 PM~13062507
> *shut the fuck up you stupid cunt.....
> depends on who the prospective buyer.... most audio savy people will not pay alot for those subs.....what size are they
> *


12's...


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i run 1 12w7 off of a 1000.1 JL amp in a JL built sealed box (not that big) and the shit hits hella hard. I also get good sound quality out of it too. For a single sub setup I'm very happy one of the loudest single sub setups I've heard and i got it for peanuts even though the shit is sum of the most expensive shit on the market :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Feb 20 2009, 04:20 PM~13062407
> *how much do you think i can slang'em for...
> man, i dont know shit about stereo equipment, my homie use to hook me up but is long gone now....
> *



I would check out http://www.sonicelectronix.com they got some of the best prices I've seen. If those W7's are still unused and in a box I wouldn't sell them much cheaper than what they list on the website, but if your hurtin for money then you have to make that call.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 25 2009, 10:09 PM~13114493
> *i run 1 12w7 off of a 1000.1 JL amp in a JL built sealed box (not that big) and the shit hits hella hard. I also get good sound quality out of it too. For a single sub setup I'm very happy one of the loudest single sub setups I've heard and i got it for peanuts even though the shit is sum of the most expensive shit on the market :biggrin:
> *



Let me guess your running this in an SUV, any thing is going to sound loud when its all open space, put that in a trunk and its a whole new sound.. I guess it all depends on ones definition of hella hard also... But I sure am glad to hear you got it for peanuts...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

DID THE PEANUTS HAVE SALMONELLA?


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

I WILL BUY UR TWO 12Z FOR 300 BUCKS CASH


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

would 2 w6 10S hit hard in the trunk of a conv 65 impala :dunno:


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

w7's are well built subs. they can take a beating. definitly overpriced. i think they sound pretty good. 

if you hadnt opened them up you coulve got more when trying to sell them. now that theyre opened theres no real way of knowing theyve been powered or not. id use them for now


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

jl w7 is really good if u dont work with jl u shouldnt be touching them ive seen setups done right,box,airspace, hz tuned ready to go and come to find out the installers dont know how to set gains on the amps...lol

i just did 4 13w7 and 4 1000 in a 71 and it bangs nasty no sq cus its a vert but it hits like a ht...and all of 4 are in a sealed fiberglass enclosure ..not da normal ported tuned setup and i was impressed


i dont believe in having to kick out alot of cash to sound right ...you can purchase equipment out there for less and have top notch sound ..at the end of the day its about electrical ,airspace and ofcourse experience


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 5 2009, 03:56 PM~13191637
> *jl  w7 is really good if u dont work with jl u shouldnt be touching them ive seen setups done right,box,airspace, hz tuned ready to go and come to find out the installers dont know how to set gains on the amps...lol
> 
> i just did 4 13w7 and 4 1000 in a 71 and it bangs nasty no sq cus  its a vert but it hits like a ht...and all of 4 are in a sealed fiberglass enclosure ..not da normal ported tuned setup and i was impressed
> ...


What besides the way they mount is different? If a sub is 1000w RMS, your amp puts out 1000w RMS on the ohm load you wired the sub to and the enclosure is well built to the specs recommended by the factory the what would "experiance" with JL have to do with anything.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 2 2009, 04:13 PM~13155951
> *Let me guess your running this in an SUV, any thing is going to sound loud when its all open space, put that in a trunk and its a whole new sound..  I guess it all depends on ones definition of hella hard also...  But I sure am glad to hear you got it for peanuts...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah i was running it in a 94 honda accord. I'm tellin u i put a lot of people to shame with that sub. for a honda it hit like an suv. I'm happy with it :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2009, 01:26 PM~13191877
> *What besides the way they mount is different? If a sub is 1000w RMS, your amp puts out 1000w RMS on the ohm load you wired the sub to and the enclosure is well built to the specs recommended by the factory the what would "experiance" with JL have to do with anything.
> *


"experience" is everything anybody can read directions and follow instructions and build everything by the book ive seen it done by idiots plenty times but when it comes to setting amp gains its a different story...im sure we all set gains the same right? i doubt that especially not how i do it so yup experience is everything :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 12 2009, 08:44 PM~13265292
> *"experience" is everything anybody can read directions and follow instructions and build everything by the book ive seen it done by idiots plenty times but when it comes to setting amp gains its a different story...im sure we all set gains the same right? i doubt that especially not how i do it so yup experience is everything :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it take a lot of experience on how to set a gain.. lol :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DAMN


----------

